# Fishroom Filtration?



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Well i'm building a fish room and have been researching different filtration systems. From what I have found there is two main types people use, either a central water sump/pump system, or a central air pump with sponge filters. I have discovered I can build a central pump system that will do automatic water changes but the drawback is that for breeding you can only work with one system of water. So I am leaning to the central air system with sponges. Anyways... 
I was curious to take a poll on what people are using currently and why it works for them?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check with Charles at Canadian Aquatics. I'm pretty sure he's done those setups before.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

MTSmatt said:


> Well i'm building a fish room and have been researching different filtration systems. From what I have found there is two main types people use, either a central water sump/pump system, or a central air pump with sponge filters. I have discovered I can build a central pump system that will do automatic water changes but the drawback is that for breeding you can only work with one system of water. So I am leaning to the central air system with sponges. Anyways...
> I was curious to take a poll on what people are using currently and why it works for them?


What sort of fish are you intending on keeping? Central systems are easier to maintain and you can have a central Ultraviolet sterilizer and still install isolation valves to isolate any given aquarium. Gang valve lines with a main air pump will allow you to use sponge filters when separation is needed and when it is not, the sponge filters can be maintained by allowing them to operate in your sump. There are very efficient biological filters designed to run on large volume systems. Feel free to pm me or drop by and I can give you more suggestions and ideas.


----------

